# *grml*  mit php daten in mysql tab schreiben... HILFE!



## DjDee (20. August 2001)

aaaaalso....

ich möchte gern über ein formularfeld daten in eine mysql db übernehmen, das file mit dem formular sieht folgendermaßen aus:

<form action="input.php3" method="get">
name:<br>
<input type="Text" name="name" value="" size="" maxlength=""><br>
species:<br>
<input type="Text" name="species" value="" size="" maxlength=""><br>
besitzer:<br>
<input type="Text" name="besitzer" value="" size="" maxlength=""><br>
geschlecht:<br>
<input type="Text" name="geschlecht" value="" size="" maxlength=""><br>
geboren:<br>
<input type="Text" name="geboren" value="" size="" maxlength=""><br>
gestorben:<br>
<input type="Text" name="gestorben" value="" size="" maxlength=""><br><br>
<input type="Submit" name="" value="Senden">
</form>

****************

wie muss jetzt das dazugehörige input.php3 aussehen?

also das welches die daten in die db einträgt!?

bitte helft mir...


----------



## Dunsti (20. August 2001)

Hi,

zunächst mal hast Du in PHP alle Formularfelder automatisch in Variablen:

also hier: $name, $spezies, $besitzer, $geschlecht, $geboren, $gestorben

Du erstellst Dir also in MySQL eine Tabelle, nennen wir sie "mytable", und darin die entsprechenden Felder "name", "spezies", "besitzer", usw.

mit dem INSERT-Befehl kannst Du dann diese Werte in die Tabelle schreiben:


```
$sql="INSERT INTO mytable (name,spezies,besitzer,geschlecht,geboren,gestorben) VALUES(\"$name\",\"$spezies\",\"$besitzer\",.....)";
$result=mysql_query($sql);
```

Vorher natürlich ne Connection zur DB aufbauen.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## DjDee (20. August 2001)

cool dank geht


----------



## Gast (29. Juli 2009)

*bei mir nicht*

bei mir geht es nicht... der will den sql-code nicht ausführen, also bei $result=mysql_query....... ich weiß nicht woran es liegt, aber er schreibt einfach nix in die datenbank


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Juli 2009)

Gast hat gesagt.:


> ich weiß nicht woran es liegt, aber er schreibt einfach nix in die datenbank


Liegt daran dass der Code fast 8 Jahre alt ist und so heute nurnoch selten funktioniert.
Stichwort: register_globals


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (29. Juli 2009)

Hi,

dieses Thema ist uralt. Dementsprechend sind die Beiträge mit Vorsicht zu geniessen, offensichtlich wurde dort ja noch PHP3 verwendet. 

Lass Dir den Fehler mal mit [phpf]mysql_error[/phpf] ausgeben.

Und schau Dir bitte unsere Netiquette an, besonders Punkt 15, bzgl. Groß-/Kleinschreibung. Danke.

LG


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (29. Juli 2009)

Hi,



Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Stichwort: register_globals



Und SQL-Injection gleich hinterher. 

LG


----------

